

TerminalHero. My Response to Guitar Hero :) - _ciembor
http://ciemborowicz.pl/terminalhero/
Some time ago I had to write a small academic project in Perl. I wrote this and it's so cool that I feel I should share it with you:).<p>http://ciemborowicz.pl/terminalhero<p>https://github.com/ciembor/TerminalHero<p>Today I published PKGBUILD for ArchLinux, but it would be nice to write build scripts for other distros like Debian/Ubuntu or Gentoo. Contribution is welcomed;).<p>Have a fun!
======
_ciembor
Some time ago I had to write a small academic project in Perl. I wrote this
and it's so cool that I feel I should share it with you:).

<http://ciemborowicz.pl/terminalhero>

<https://github.com/ciembor/TerminalHero>

Today I published PKGBUILD for ArchLinux, but it would be nice to write build
scripts for other distros like Debian/Ubuntu or Gentoo. Contribution is
welcomed;).

Have a fun!

